# copy and paste not working



## tech jong

earlier today copy and paste stopped working, more specifically paste stopped working, i can still cut things out, but i am then unable to paste them, what should i do?

thanks


----------



## bicycle

tech jong said:


> earlier today copy and paste stopped working, more specifically paste stopped working, i can still cut things out, but i am then unable to paste them, what should i do?
> 
> thanks


Maybe the following setting has been changed.

Tools>options>advanced>security>custom level and under miscellaneous see that "Drag and drop or copy and paste" is checked enable.


----------



## tech jong

I'm sorry but i am pretty computer retarded, what program do i go into that menu in?


----------



## nickster_uk

In Internet Explorer:

Tools -> Internet Options -> Security -> Custom Level -> Misc.


----------



## Tk-421

does CTRL+V and CTRL+C still work?


----------



## Fr4665

i had this happen to me a while back (sometimes every now and then) not sure what causes this but a reboot fixed it.


----------



## tech jong

thanks for all the help, i finally got it to start working again after several reboots over several days, and no ctrl-c/ctrl-v did not work, it was a pain in the ***


----------



## najeem

my office total 6 computer this connected local network all systems copy&paste function not working properly which problem


----------



## Bhualskhmi

Go for Start-->Run-->services.msc in the right pane
Try to start/ Restart the following services
1.Network DDE DSDM.
2. Network DDE.
3.Clipbook.
Restart the system . Now you will able to copy and paste.


----------



## gsenthil

Bhualskhmi said:


> Go for Start-->Run-->services.msc in the right pane
> Try to start/ Restart the following services
> 1.Network DDE DSDM.
> 2. Network DDE.
> 3.Clipbook.
> Restart the system . Now you will able to copy and paste.


Thanks for your help, I solved the issue in my system


----------



## dakich95

Thank you, Bhualskhmi! Your fix (below) worked for me. I was going nutty trying to figure it out!!



Bhualskhmi said:


> Go for Start-->Run-->services.msc in the right pane
> Try to start/ Restart the following services
> 1.Network DDE DSDM.
> 2. Network DDE.
> 3.Clipbook.
> Restart the system . Now you will able to copy and paste.


----------



## sphagnum

Hi, I'm actually having the same problem. Last week I got hit with some sort of virus, which I think may be the sasser worm or blaster or something. I'm not really a technical person so I don't know. But for whatever reason all of my "human interface devices" or whatever they're called (printer, scanner, speakers, etc.), internet connections, and copy/paste and I'm sure a whole bunch of other things have been disconnected. I was thinking about trying to back up my data on an external harddrive and then wipe the computer's memory, but I can't copy/paste anything, so I tried it with a CD and that didn't work either.

So then I searched around online and found this site, but when I check services.msc and try to restart clipbook/network DDE DSDM/DDE, when I right click on these things, they're all grayed out, so I can't restart any of them!

Any idea what to do?


----------



## nickster_uk

sphagnum said:


> Hi, I'm actually having the same problem. Last week I got hit with some sort of virus, which I think may be the sasser worm or blaster or something. I'm not really a technical person so I don't know. But for whatever reason all of my "human interface devices" or whatever they're called (printer, scanner, speakers, etc.), internet connections, and copy/paste and I'm sure a whole bunch of other things have been disconnected. I was thinking about trying to back up my data on an external harddrive and then wipe the computer's memory, but I can't copy/paste anything, so I tried it with a CD and that didn't work either.
> 
> So then I searched around online and found this site, but when I check services.msc and try to restart clipbook/network DDE DSDM/DDE, when I right click on these things, they're all grayed out, so I can't restart any of them!
> 
> Any idea what to do?


Hi sphagnum..please read the following:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

